# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Sulfato de Calcio

## Elber Montenegro Torres

*Agromonza EIRL* 
Es una Empresa que distribuye Sulfato de Calcio un fertilizante natural que se aplica a cualquier terreno y para cualquier cultivi en especial sirve para remover sales de los suelos, ademàs tenemos Carbonato de Calcio, que tambièn se utiliza como fertilizante para regular el pH de los suelos, ademàs se utiliza como alimento para animales. Especialmente se les dà a las gallinas ponedoras debido a su alto contenido de Calcio. La mezcla de estos dos productos dá un fertilizante llamado SulfaCarbonato de Calcio que es un fertilizante utilizado en la zona de la Selva para el cultivo de Cafê entre otros cultivos, ya que en esta parte de nuestro pais las tierras son àcidas y este producto regula la àcidez de las mismas. 
Contactenos: Agromonza16@hotmail.com
Telef    074-979617182
RPC      076-976372426
RPM      #629419
Nextel   124*1662Temas similares: Calmax fuente de calcio alternativa !!! Deficiencia de calcio en col china. Sulfato de calcio con 20.42% de azufre y 30.20% de calcio Sulfato de cobre BIOFERTIL SAC : SULFATO DE CALCIO marca TIERRAVERDE !!!

----------

